# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > گفتگو: عدم موفقیت بازی های ساخت ایران

## LORD AELX

در این تاپیک میخوایم راجع به دلایل عدم موفقیت بازی های کامپیوتری ایران و تحلیل و بررسی آن ها بپردازیم و در نهایت یک راهکار جامع و کامل در مورد آن ارایه دهیم.

از تمامی دوستداران بازی های کامپیوتری و متخصصین در این زمینه و نیز دست اندرکاران ساخت این بازی ها در ایران، خواهشمند است تا در این گفتگو و نظر سنجی آن مشارکت فعال داشته باشند.

لطفا تاپیک رو با پست های بیهوده و خارج از بحث و یا موافقم، مخالم و ... شلوغ نکنید! برای تمام این کار ها دکمه های مخصوص وجود دارد.

با تشکر  :قلب:

----------


## LORD AELX

اول از همه خودم شروع می کنم.....  :چشمک: 

به نظر من اولین مشکلی که وجود داره اینه که هنوز یه شرکت بزرگ با پشتوانه مالی خوب برای ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای شکل نگرفته. در امر ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای تخصص های متنوع و زیادی مورد نیاز است که از داستان نویس و روانشناس گرفته تا گرافیست و انیماتور و برنامه نویس، در آن سهیم هستند. برای برخی از این تخصص ها به منظور بالا بردن راندمان کار (نتیجه مطلوب تر با کاهش زمان) نیاز به تعداد افراد زیادی می باشد. مثلا گرافیست ها انیماتورها از این دسته از متخصصین هستند که با توجه به حجم کار و کیفیت مورد نیاز، تعداد زیادی از آن ها استخدام می شوند. تامین هزینه کار همه این افراد در درجه اول کار قرار دارد. همچنین پروژه باید تحت سرپرستی یک مدیر متبحر و خبره اجرا شود.  :متفکر: 

افراد تیم کاری، باید آموزش داده شوند و دانش کافی را برای ساخت بازی داشته باشند. مخصوصا گرافیست ها و انیماتور ها باید به خوبی با ظرافت کار و ابزار مختلف آن آشنا شوند. آن ها باید نحوه کار و استفاده از نرم افزار های مخصوص را به خوبی بدانند و به مقدار کافی برای کار خود زمان صرف کنند. مثلا نباید برای ساخت یک شخصیت (Texture)، تنها صد یا دویست نقطه را در نرم افزار ساخته و تنظیم کنند، بلکه باید متجاوز از چند صد هزار نقطه در یک شخصیت استفاده شود و با کمک نرم افزار به خوبی این کار انجام بگیرد. شخصیت ها باید کاملا طبیعی و جذاب طراحی و ساخته شوند تا اولین جزء مهم در ساخت یک بازی، یعنی گرافیک، به درستی اجرا گردد.  که چنین چیزی را در بین بازی سازهای ایرانی مشاهده نمی کنیم.  :متعجب:   :گریه:   :گیج: 

موضوع، داستان نویسی، صدا و دیگر عوامل بازی در درجه دوم اما به همان اهمیت (!) مورد توجه هستند. در حالیه در بین بازی سازهای ایرانی به تنها چیزی که توجه نمی شود همین ها هستند. :اشتباه:  یک موضوع خوب (طرح کلی نه شرح جزییات مربوط به یک رزمنده فداکار مهربان ایرانی (!!!) که دوستش را نجات می دهد، بلکه جنگ ایران و عراق آن هم با خشونت کافی نه بچه بازی و طنز و غرق آن در محبت نادیده ایرانی (!!!)  :لبخند گشاده!:  ) می تواند عامل بسیار مهمی در خرید و اشتیاق ادامه بازی توسط گیمر باشد. داستان، روند اجرای بازی را بیان می کند که باید پر از نکات جالب و هیجان انگیز باشد. هر چه طبیعی تر بودن صدا های اطراف و همچنین موسیقی زیبا و مهیج در بازی، می تواند به بهتر شدن روند بازی کمک قابل توجهی کند.

هیجان انگیز بودن بازی مخصوصا در رده سنی نوجوانان و جوانان اهمیت زیادی دارد. در صورت اینکه بازی هیجان کافی را نداشته باشد و خشک و بیروح ادامه پیدا کند، توسط گیمر رها شده و از سیستم وی Unistall می شود!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

به نظر من محدودیت هایی نیز در ساخت بازی توسط جامعه (به اونا چه مربوطه من نمیدانم!) اعمال می شود که زیاد خوشایند نیست. (همین هم که سازمان درجه بندی بازی های رایانه ای اقدام به غیر مجاز شمردن چند بازی جالب نموده کافی است!!! جنبه دو تا ... رو نداشتند، کل بازی رو که اصلا موضوعش یه چیز دیگه است، بردن زیر سوال....  :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی: )

در ادامه مواردی چون بازاریابی نامناسب و تامین نکردن نظر مشتری و ارایه نشدن بازی برای کنسول (به هر حال همه گیمر ها که PC ندارند، خیلی ها با کنسول بازی می کنند.) و ... باعث هر چه بدتر شدن بازار گیم ایرانی می گردد.  :خیلی عصبانی: 

خوب حالا حاضرم نظرات شما رو هم بشنوم و با هم در موردشون بحث کنیم....  :لبخند:   :بوس:

----------


## REZAsys

به نظر من خلاصه و مفید اول سرمایه گذار نداریم ، دوم افراد از رفتن به سمت بازی سازی می ترسند چرا که اگر حقوق کافی نداشته باشه گرفتار میشن .

----------


## flamingo

سلام



> به نظر من خلاصه و مفید اول سرمایه گذار نداریم ، دوم افراد از رفتن به سمت بازی سازی می ترسند چرا که اگر حقوق کافی نداشته باشه گرفتار میشن .


یکم واقع بین باشید! چرا توجیح میکنید؟؟ شما فکر کن من سرمایشو بدم؟؟ کی میتونه بسازه؟
آقا به جون خودم نیروی متخصص نداریم. هر چند که همه فکر میکنیم دنیا رو دست ما میچرخه!
مثلا بین 400-500 تا اسم توی بازی Call Of Duty اسم یک ایرانی بود، توی یکی از سایت ها نوشته بودند:
" اگر دقت میکردید اسم یک ایرانی خاص بود"! چرا خاص بود؟؟؟ بقیه آدم نبودند؟/
بین چندهزار کارمند گوگل 10 تا ایرانی پیدا میشه، اون وقت ما همه دنیا رو جار میزنیم که ایرانی ها
 این هستند و اون!------------------- باور کنیدهیچ چیز نیستیم.
میایم یه نرم افزار کتابخانه مینویسیم، بعد میگیم اگر سرمایه بود سیستم عامل مینوشتیم!

----------


## REZAsys

> یکم واقع بین باشید! چرا توجیح میکنید؟؟ شما فکر کن من سرمایشو بدم؟؟ کی  میتونه بسازه؟
> آقا به جون خودم نیروی متخصص نداریم. هر چند که همه فکر میکنیم دنیا رو دست  ما میچرخه!
> مثلا بین 400-500 تا اسم توی بازی Call Of Duty اسم یک ایرانی بود، توی یکی  از سایت ها نوشته بودند:
> " اگر دقت میکردید اسم یک ایرانی خاص بود"! چرا خاص بود؟؟؟ بقیه آدم  نبودند؟/
> بین چندهزار کارمند گوگل 10 تا ایرانی پیدا میشه، اون وقت ما همه دنیا رو  جار میزنیم که ایرانی ها
>  این هستند و اون!------------------- باور کنیدهیچ چیز نیستیم.
> میایم یه نرم افزار کتابخانه مینویسیم، بعد میگیم اگر سرمایه بود سیستم  عامل مینوشتیم!


اینها چیزایی هستند که افرادی مثل شما با گفتن شون به جای اینکه به بازی سازها روحیه بدید هم روحیه رو از اونا میگیرید و هم.......
بله شما سرمایش رو بده مطمئن باش بازی سازها از سز و کلتون میریزن پایین  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:  بهترین بازی رو هم میسازن........

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> اینها چیزایی هستند که افرادی مثل شما با گفتن شون به جای اینکه به بازی سازها روحیه بدید هم روحیه رو از اونا میگیرید و هم.......
> بله شما سرمایش رو بده مطمئن باش بازی سازها از سز و کلتون میریزن پایین  بهترین بازی رو هم میسازن........


 سلام
دوست من اینطوریا هم نیست که شما فکر میکنید! شما میگی بازی ساز ماهر داریم ولی
سرمایه نیست. ولی واقعیت اینه که وقتی یک بازی رو میسازیم، اگر همون بازی رو بدیم
به بازی ساز های خارج از کشور و با همون سرمایه، مطمئن باش خیلی از ما بهتر میسازند.
حتی ما یک بازی کوچیک درست و حسابی هم نداریم.
خیلی ها میگن چون کپی رایت نیست نمیسازند، ولی توی خارج از کشور بازی های رایگانی
هست که ما اونم نساختیم.
اگر دقت کنی میبینی یک بازی موبایل درست و حسابی هم نساختیم! این که دیگه سرمایه
نمیخواد.
بله ما بازی سازهای ماهر داریم، ولی تعدادشون اونقدر کمه که نمیشه در این حالت بگیم که
ما توانایی راه اندازی صنعت بازی سازی رو داریم.
شما انیمیشن های دوبعدی خودمون رو با انیمیشن های دوبعدی خارج از کشور مقایسه کن،
خودت متوجه میشی......
تو ایران بازی هایی شاید ساخته شده باشند که در خارج از کشور منتشر شده باشند،
ولی چندتا؟؟ در چه سطحی؟؟
--------------
در کل ملاک هم مهمه، مثلا من امروز به کمتر از Assassin's Creed نمیگم بازی، ولی شاید
یکی بیاد بازی های 20 سال پیش رو مد نظر قرار بده و بگه ما تواناییش رو داریم.

----------


## Armin060

اره، واقعا نیرو کم هست. ولی می دونید چیه، این گرشاسپ تقریبا 17 نفر روش کار کردن. اگه واسه بازی یه بعدی شدن 30 نفر اون وقت میشه امید داشت. البته بازیه بعدی منظورم اینه که بلا فاصله بعد از ارضه ی گرشاسپ شروع بشه نه یک سال بعد. اگه این طوری شد که خیلی خوبه ولی اگر نشد باید حالا حالا ها صبر کنیم. ولی میشه

----------


## LORD AELX

> به نظر من خلاصه و مفید اول سرمایه گذار نداریم ، دوم افراد از رفتن به سمت بازی سازی می ترسند چرا که اگر حقوق کافی نداشته باشه گرفتار میشن .





> سلام
> 
> یکم واقع بین باشید! چرا توجیح میکنید؟؟ شما فکر کن من سرمایشو بدم؟؟ کی میتونه بسازه؟
> آقا به جون خودم نیروی متخصص نداریم. هر چند که همه فکر میکنیم دنیا رو دست ما میچرخه!
> مثلا بین 400-500 تا اسم توی بازی Call Of Duty اسم یک ایرانی بود، توی یکی از سایت ها نوشته بودند:
> " اگر دقت میکردید اسم یک ایرانی خاص بود"! چرا خاص بود؟؟؟ بقیه آدم نبودند؟/
> بین چندهزار کارمند گوگل 10 تا ایرانی پیدا میشه، اون وقت ما همه دنیا رو جار میزنیم که ایرانی ها
>  این هستند و اون!------------------- باور کنیدهیچ چیز نیستیم.
> میایم یه نرم افزار کتابخانه مینویسیم، بعد میگیم اگر سرمایه بود سیستم عامل مینوشتیم!


بله همانطور که خودم هم گفتم سرمایه گذاری رو این پروژه امر مهمیه، و پول زیادی باید خرج بشه.... در عوض سود بسیار بالایی هم داره....

ولی در مورد موفقیت ایرانی های خارج از کشور باید بگم که هم افراد موفق داریم هم نا موفق... این مورد ربطی به هوش و استعداد نداره و به نظر من اکثر ایرانی ها از لحاظ هوشی و طرز فکر از بقیه کشور ها جلو تر هستند. موفقیت افراد خارج از کشور با درک شون از محیط و فرهنگ جدید و نحوه کنار اومدن با اون نشات میگیره. من خودم کارهایی خیلی ساده تو شرکت انجام میدم، ولی به خاطرش برام جشن میگیرن!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  بگذریم، بحث اینا نیست.

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام
> دوست من اینطوریا هم نیست که شما فکر میکنید! شما میگی بازی ساز ماهر داریم ولی
> سرمایه نیست. ولی واقعیت اینه که وقتی یک بازی رو میسازیم، اگر همون بازی رو بدیم
> به بازی ساز های خارج از کشور و با همون سرمایه، مطمئن باش خیلی از ما بهتر میسازند.
> حتی ما یک بازی کوچیک درست و حسابی هم نداریم.
> خیلی ها میگن چون کپی رایت نیست نمیسازند، ولی توی خارج از کشور بازی های رایگانی
> هست که ما اونم نساختیم.
> اگر دقت کنی میبینی یک بازی موبایل درست و حسابی هم نساختیم! این که دیگه سرمایه
> نمیخواد.
> ...


در این مورد من زیاد با عقیده شما موافق نیستم. قبلا هم گفتم که بازی سازی از لحاظ علمی کار سختی نیست و فقط هزینه و زمان زیادی میبره تا شما یه چیز خیلی خوب بسازید. به نظر من ما طراح و گرافیست خوب زیاد داریم. انیماتوری هم یه حرفه است نه یه ذوق هنری پس اگه تعدادی جمع بشن مشکل دانش نداریم. (الآن تو مجتمع فنی تهران حدود 2 یا 4 ساله که کلاس های ساخت بازی های رایانه ای و آموزش اکثر نرم افزارهای گرافیکی و ... برگزار میشه) این قضیه در تمام تخصص های مورد نیاز صدق می کنه.




> اره، واقعا نیرو کم هست. ولی می دونید چیه، این گرشاسپ تقریبا 17 نفر روش کار کردن. اگه واسه بازی یه بعدی شدن 30 نفر اون وقت میشه امید داشت. البته بازیه بعدی منظورم اینه که بلا فاصله بعد از ارضه ی گرشاسپ شروع بشه نه یک سال بعد. اگه این طوری شد که خیلی خوبه ولی اگر نشد باید حالا حالا ها صبر کنیم. ولی میشه


شما یه نگاه به تیم های بازی سازی و انیمیشن سازی ایران بکنید... تیم هایی هستند بسیار کوچک و بی تجربه.... ولی بطور مثال تو شرکت هایی همچون Ubisoft برای ساخت یک بازی مثل Prince of Persia  یه تیم متشکل از حدود 250 انیماتور و چندین گرافیست و 2 برنامه نویس، وجود داشت که 5 سال روی این پروژه کار کردند!!!  :کف کرده!:  آیا ما این حجم کار را درک می کنیم؟! آیا ما این زمان و هزینه را صرف می کنیم؟! خیر...  :ناراحت:  من انیماتورهایی رو دیدم که برای خلق یک شخصیت بیش از 6 ماه کار کرده اند....

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> در این مورد من زیاد با عقیده شما موافق نیستم. قبلا هم گفتم که بازی سازی از لحاظ علمی کار سختی نیست


خوب مساله دقیقاً همین جاست، بازی سازی اتفاقاً یک کار علمی سخت هست، چه کسی گفته که سخت نیست؟ شما بازی سازی رو چطور میبینید؟؟
اینکه 10 نفر جمع بشن و با 3D Game Studio یک محیط ساده بسازند و دوتا ماشین از این طرف و اون طرف
کپی پیست کنن تو برنامه بهش نمیگن بازی.
میشه منطق خودتون رو بگید، میشه بگید از دیدگاه شما بازی سازی چیه؟؟



> به نظر من ما طراح و گرافیست خوب زیاد داریم. انیماتوری هم یه حرفه است نه یه ذوق هنری پس اگه تعدادی جمع بشن مشکل دانش نداریم


مشکل شما دقیقاً همینجاست، فکر میکنید اگر تعداد نفرات بره بالا کار بهتر میشه، این در همه موارد صدق نمیکنه.



> فقط هزینه و زمان زیادی میبره تا شما یه چیز خیلی خوب بسازید


با چه سطح مهارتی؟؟ نمیدونم چرا همه اینطوری خودمون رو گول میزنیم، شما میگی سرمایه؟ خوب حالا
لطف کنید به من بگید، سرمایه در چه زمینه هایی مصرف میشه؟؟
من میگم که ما یک بازی موبایل درست و حسابی هم نداریم! میشه این رو برام توجیح کنید؟؟ اینجا اصلا
سرمایه ملاک نیست، با یک نفر هم میشه کار کرد.
یا اگر کپی رایت رو مد نظر قرار بدیم، در مقابل من میگم چرا یک بازی رایگان درست درمان نداریم؟؟
مگه در خارج از کشور نمیسازن؟



> الآن تو مجتمع فنی تهران حدود 2 یا 4 ساله که کلاس های ساخت بازی های رایانه ای و آموزش اکثر نرم افزارهای گرافیکی و ... برگزار میشه)


واقعاً شما فکر میکنید با یک دوره بازی سازی رفتن تو مجتمع فنی فرد میشه حرفه ای؟؟ اگر ملاک شما
از حرفه ای این باشه، خوب دیدگاه شما کاملاً مشخص میشه.
فکر میکنم من و شما در مورد مهارت ها با هم اختلاف نظر داریم.



> ولی بطور مثال تو شرکت هایی همچون Ubisoft برای ساخت یک بازی مثل Prince of Persia یه تیم متشکل از حدود 250 انیماتور و چندین گرافیست و 2 برنامه نویس، وجود داشت که 5 سال روی این پروژه کار کردند!!!  آیا ما این حجم کار را درک می کنیم؟!


یکی دیگه از مشکلات شما این هستش، شما فکر میکنید ما همه شرایط اون ها رو داریم و فقط سرمایه
اون ها رو نداریم! رک بگم، اگر همون Ubisoft برای ما سرمایه گذاری کنه، از این کارها نمیتونیم بکنیم.
شما میگی میشه؟؟



> من انیماتورهایی رو دیدم که برای خلق یک شخصیت بیش از 6 ماه کار کرده اند....


خوب بازهم شما فکر میکنی اگر نفرات بره بالا 30 نفر حمله میکنن روی یک شخصیت؟؟ خیر بازهم باید
یک نفری بسازه، شاید اون انیماتور توانایی بیشتر از این رو نداره! من یک فیلم آموزشی دیده بودم قبلاً،
توی 4 ساعت یک شخصیت رو کامل کرد!
--------------
بهر حال این هم دیدگاه من بود، اگر با شما همخوانی نداره، بذار به حساب .......
موفق باشی

----------


## jack

سلام 
دوستان به نظر من شما برای اینکه یک ارزیابی دقیق از نحوه عملکرد بازی سازها داشته باشید باید با اجزای مختلف که در ساخت بازی تاثیر داشته اند دقت کنید . مثلا اگر یک بازی گرافیک قوی داره دقیقا باید مشخص بشه که از چه تکنیکهایی استفاده شده تا این گرافیک قوی باشه . مثلا اینکه از چه تکنیک سایه زنی استفاده شده  یا اینکه در bump mapping از چه نوعی استفاده شده یا مثلا water reflection & refraction اون خیلی قوی هستش و ... 

یا مثلا یک بازی ایرانی که زمینه هوش مصنوعی فقط از ماشین حالت متناهی استفاده کرده بود ! خوب معلومه که نباید انتظار زیادی از هوش مصنوعی این بازی داشت . 

کلا به نظر من اگه هدف از انتقاد پیشرفت بازی هستش که مطمئنا هم همینطوره پس باید کسی که انتقاد می کنه اشراف کامل بر کلیه ابعاد یک مساله داشته باشن که بازی ساز توجیه بشه و فکر نکنه که هدف از انتقاد تخریب هستش . در هوش مصنوعی منطق فازی نکته جالبی هستش که  همه اطلاعات تقریبی هستند ولی نتیجه یک موتور فازی همیشه یک عدد منطقی هستش 1 یا 0 . 

به نظر من میشه یک کارگروه قوی تشکیل بشه که بازیهای ایرانی رو به طور کامل آناليز کنه و نقاط قوت و ضعف اونها  به همین صورت که عرض کردم ذکر بشه و اینکه فقط با عنوان اینکه ما ایرانیها نمی تونیم و خارجی ها می تونن و ... فکر نکنم توجیه درستی برای ضعف ما در ساخت بازی باشه . چون واقعا ساخت بازی ابعاد بسیار وسیعی داره و ساخت یک بازی در سطح بالا در کنار نکاتی که دوست مون اشاره کردند به صبر و حوصله زیادی نیاز داره

ممنون از توجه شما

----------


## mahdi68

> اگر دقت کنی میبینی یک بازی موبایل درست و حسابی هم نساختیم! این که دیگه  سرمایه
> نمیخواد.


یعنی به نظر شما برنامه نویس موبایل نون نمیخوره ؟؟؟ ساختن بازی برای موبایل چه فرقی داره با بقیه ؟؟؟

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> یعنی به نظر شما برنامه نویس موبایل نون نمیخوره ؟؟؟ ساختن بازی برای موبایل چه فرقی داره با بقیه ؟؟؟


سلام
نه، منظورم این نبود که نون نمیخوره! مقایسه صنعت بازی خودمون با کشورهای صاحب صنعت بود

----------


## LORD AELX

نظراتتون رو خوندم، شما هم به جای خود حق دارید.... من کاملا درک می کنم حرف هاتون رو.... بگذارید یه خورده بیشتر وارد بحث بشیم....  :متفکر: 




> خوب مساله دقیقاً همین جاست، بازی سازی اتفاقاً یک کار علمی سخت هست، چه کسی گفته که سخت نیست؟ شما بازی سازی رو چطور میبینید؟؟
> اینکه 10 نفر جمع بشن و با 3D Game Studio یک محیط ساده بسازند و دوتا ماشین از این طرف و اون طرف
> کپی پیست کنن تو برنامه بهش نمیگن بازی.
> میشه منطق خودتون رو بگید، میشه بگید از دیدگاه شما بازی سازی چیه؟؟


ببینید، مطمئنا منظور من این نیست که با چنین نرم افزار هایی و با یه تیم درب و داغون بشینیم، بازی تولید کنیم. ببینید راجع به قضیه علمی من میگم که در حالت کلی کسی برای یادگیری اصول انیمیشن سازی و کار با نرم افزارهایی همچون MAYA و 3DMAX و ... مشکلی پیش رو نداره و حداقل نحوه کارهای مختلف رو میتونه یاد بگیره. امروزه دیگه منابع اطلاعاتی زیاده.... سخت هست ولی برای کسی که تازه میخواد وارد این عرصه بشه نه برای کسی که آموزش دیده و تجربه کاری داره.
شما باز به تاپیک آموزشی سر بزن، اون مواردی که در مورد مبانی بازی سازی گفته شده بخون. با دید من نسبت به مسئله بیشتر آشنا میشی...  :چشمک:   :قلب: 




> مشکل شما دقیقاً همینجاست، فکر میکنید اگر تعداد نفرات بره بالا کار بهتر میشه، این در همه موارد صدق نمیکنه.


تعدا نفرات بالا باعث کاهش حجم کار روی دوش هر انیماتور و در نتیجه افزایش زمان کار بر روی هر Texture می شود. پس نهایتا انتظار می رود کیفیت بالاتری مشاهده شود.




> با چه سطح مهارتی؟؟ نمیدونم چرا همه اینطوری خودمون رو گول میزنیم، شما میگی سرمایه؟ خوب حالا
> لطف کنید به من بگید، سرمایه در چه زمینه هایی مصرف میشه؟؟
> من میگم که ما یک بازی موبایل درست و حسابی هم نداریم! میشه این رو برام توجیح کنید؟؟ اینجا اصلا
> سرمایه ملاک نیست، با یک نفر هم میشه کار کرد.
> یا اگر کپی رایت رو مد نظر قرار بدیم، در مقابل من میگم چرا یک بازی رایگان درست درمان نداریم؟؟
> مگه در خارج از کشور نمیسازن؟


مهارت رو میشه افزایش داد، با آموزش، کار، و ... . بالاخره کار باید از یه جا شروع بشه. قبول دارم که شاید در ابتدا اصلا قابل قبول و مورد نظر ما نباشه ولی به تدریج جا میفته. الآن هزاران بازی تو دنیا منتشر میشه که تنها تعداد انگشت شماری از آن ها به عنوان بازی موفق شناخته میشوند. پس آیا باید نتیجه گیری کنیم که فعالیت در این زمینه معقول و شدنی نیست؟!! مگر ما قراره سال اول جایزه بهترین بازی سال رو دریافت کنیم؟؟؟!

این مسئله که چرا یک بازی درست حسابی نداریم، بحثیه که ابعاد زیادی داره. میشه به عدم همگام بودن بازار و شرکت های ایرانی با جهان در سال های قبل و کمبود متخصص علاقمند به این عرصه اشاره کرد. همچنین باید عدم وجود قانون کپی رایت را علت اصلی عدم امنیت سرمایه گذاری، در نظر گرفت.




> واقعاً شما فکر میکنید با یک دوره بازی سازی رفتن تو مجتمع فنی فرد میشه حرفه ای؟؟ اگر ملاک شما
> از حرفه ای این باشه، خوب دیدگاه شما کاملاً مشخص میشه.
> فکر میکنم من و شما در مورد مهارت ها با هم اختلاف نظر داریم.


ببینید کسی با چند تا کتاب و گذروندن یه دوره، به جایی نمیرسه. این افراد تنها کسانی هستند که میشه به عنوان نیروی انسانی متخصص در آینده ازشون بهره گرفت. این افراد باید آموزش های تئوری و عملی بیشتری رو ببینند و مهارتشون رو با انجام چندین پروژه بالا ببرند. بهر حال طرف انیماتور حرفه ای که دنیا نمیاد!!!  :لبخند: 




> یکی دیگه از مشکلات شما این هستش، شما فکر میکنید ما همه شرایط اون ها رو داریم و فقط سرمایه
> اون ها رو نداریم! رک بگم، اگر همون Ubisoft برای ما سرمایه گذاری کنه، از این کارها نمیتونیم بکنیم.
> شما میگی میشه؟؟


بله، میشه... سرمایه گذاری فقط برای اینه که نیروی انسانی ما با خیال راحت و آسوده بدون هیچ دغدغه فکری در اختیار ما باشند تا ازشون بهترین بهره برداری بشه و راندمان کاری بالاتری ارایه بدهند. ضمن اینکه آموزش این نیرو (با توجه به تازگی این عرصه در ایران و عدم وجود نیروی حرفه ای کار کرده و با تجربه) و ... هم هزینه هایی در پی خواهد داشت.




> خوب بازهم شما فکر میکنی اگر نفرات بره بالا 30 نفر حمله میکنن روی یک شخصیت؟؟ خیر بازهم باید
> یک نفری بسازه، شاید اون انیماتور توانایی بیشتر از این رو نداره! من یک فیلم آموزشی دیده بودم قبلاً،
> توی 4 ساعت یک شخصیت رو کامل کرد!


قبلا هم توضیح دادم که بالا رفتن تعداد نفرات به افزایش زمان کاری بر روی هر Texture می انجامه و انیماتور زمان بیشتری رو برای ساخت Texture واقعی تر و بهتر صرف می کنه. راجع به مهارت هم که به قدر کافی گفته شد. فقط این نکته رو اضافه کنم که نمیدونم چرا شما خلق شخصیت رو به انیماتور نسبت میدید؟! در حالیکه قسمت اعظم این کار بر عهده طراح و گرافیست تیم است.

نظرات خوبی ارایه دادید، متشکرم  :بوس:   :قلب:

----------


## LORD AELX

> سلام 
> دوستان به نظر من شما برای اینکه یک ارزیابی دقیق از نحوه عملکرد بازی سازها داشته باشید باید با اجزای مختلف که در ساخت بازی تاثیر داشته اند دقت کنید . مثلا اگر یک بازی گرافیک قوی داره دقیقا باید مشخص بشه که از چه تکنیکهایی استفاده شده تا این گرافیک قوی باشه . مثلا اینکه از چه تکنیک سایه زنی استفاده شده  یا اینکه در bump mapping از چه نوعی استفاده شده یا مثلا water reflection & refraction اون خیلی قوی هستش و ... 
> 
> و ...........


منم دقیقا با شما موافقم، ساخت یک بازی ابعاد بسیار وسیعی داره که تخطی از هر یک از اون ها باعث شکست کل پروژه میشه. ما باید علاوه بر آشنایی کامل با ابعاد کار خود، به دلایل موفقیت و یا عدم موفقیت بازی های دیگران هم توجه کنیم و ازشون درس بگیریم. بحث خیلی گسترده تر از این حرف هاست. من توصیه می کنم تاپیک آموزشی رو دنبال کنید تا بیشتر راجع به ابعاد اطلاعات کسب کنیم و بعدش دوباره در این مورد با هم گفتگو می کنیم. بخش مبانی که تموم بشه، اکثر این نکات ذکر خواهد شد.

موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
من بعد از دیدن بحث های شما و بحثهایی که مسئولین بازی سازی در مجله دنیای بازی کرده بودند ، به این نتیجه رسیدم که ما کلا دو مشکل غیر قابل انکار و اساسی داریم:
1.کمبود نیروی با تجربه
2.کمبود بودجه
اولیش رو نمیشه حل کرد به جز اینکه خود ایرانی ها بخوان.
دومیش کار ما نیست و مشکل به دست مسئولین حل میشه.
پس نتیجه میگیریم به جای این بحث ها برید و حداقل اولیش رو حل کنید..........

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> ببینید، مطمئنا منظور من این نیست که با چنین نرم افزار هایی و با یه تیم درب و داغون بشینیم، بازی تولید کنیم. ببینید راجع به قضیه علمی من میگم که در حالت کلی کسی برای یادگیری اصول انیمیشن سازی و کار با نرم افزارهایی همچون MAYA و 3DMAX و ... مشکلی پیش رو نداره و حداقل نحوه کارهای مختلف رو میتونه یاد بگیره. امروزه دیگه منابع اطلاعاتی زیاده.... سخت هست ولی برای کسی که تازه میخواد وارد این عرصه بشه نه برای کسی که آموزش دیده و تجربه کاری داره


بله منابع بسیار زیاده، ولی ببین دوست من شما میگی تجربه، من میگم ما خیلی بی تجربه هستیم،
ما تا حالا چی ساختیم؟ نمیگم بی عرضه هستیم، ولی میگم به جای اینکه با آروزهامون سر و کار داشته
باشیم بیایم و واقعیت رو ببینیم، به جای اینکه بگیم اگر سرمایه داشتیم این جوری و اونجوری میشد، زحمت بکشیم، با یک بازی درپیتی مغرور نشیم، ما خیلی با موفقیت های بزرگ فاصله داریم، اون هم با سرمایه درست نمیشه، بلکه با تلاش و آموزش دیدن درست میشه، چرا؟؟
به خاطر اینکه باید قبول کنیم که جهان سوم هستیم، اگر علم داشتیم که جهان سومی نمیشدیم،
همه کشور های پیشرفته یه زمانی از گرسنگی میمردند، مثلا آلمان توی جنگ جهانی به فلاکت افتاد، ولی
نگفت من سرمایه ندارم، زحمت کشید، تلاش کرد و الآن قلب اروپاست، کشوری هست که نماد تکنولوژیه،
دوست من، شما میخواید از سمت باریک قیف وارد بشید، ببین عزیز، علم و تلاش سرمایه به وجود میاره،
ولی ما بر عکسیم، میگیم: سرمایه بده تا کار کنیم! سرمایه بده بریم دنبال علم.
تا وقتی منم منم کنیم به هیچ جا نمیرسیم، توی تکنولوژی آچار فرانسه بودن بی معنیه، تخصص حرف اول
رو میزنه.
همچنین با شناختن دو سه نفر نمیشه گفت صنعت داریم، مثلا Nima_NF سی پلاس پلاس رو کاملاً مسلطه، ولی میشه گفت کشورمون به سی پلاس پلاس اهمیت میده و ما در این زمینه قوی هستیم؟
نیما جمشیدی دکترای مکانیک هست و تو چندتا سازمان بین المللی فعالیت داره، کلی کتاب نوشته،
تو ایران خودرو و..... آموزش میده، استاد دانشگاه هست، ولی آیا این دلیل بر قوی بودن صنعت خودرو سازی
هست؟؟مسلماً خیر.
-------------
وقتی ما هنوز فرهنگ تیمی کار کردن رو نداریم، سرمایه کار ساز نیست، وقتی ما دنبال نرم افزار های آماده
و مفت باشیم به هیچ جا نمیرسیم، تا وقتی به همه چیز نوک بزنیم متخصص نمیشیم، تا وقتی دنبال توجیه
کردن ضعف ها بگردیم عقب میمونیم،و.............



> مهارت رو میشه افزایش داد، با آموزش، کار، و ... . بالاخره کار باید از یه جا شروع بشه. قبول دارم که شاید در ابتدا اصلا قابل قبول و مورد نظر ما نباشه ولی به تدریج جا میفته. الآن هزاران بازی تو دنیا منتشر میشه که تنها تعداد انگشت شماری از آن ها به عنوان بازی موفق شناخته میشوند. پس آیا باید نتیجه گیری کنیم که فعالیت در این زمینه معقول و شدنی نیست؟!! مگر ما قراره سال اول جایزه بهترین بازی سال رو دریافت کنیم؟؟؟!


والسلام! منم همین رو میگم، ولی اکثر کسانی رو که دیدم گفتند، مشکل ما سرمایه است، و الا ما چیزی
کم نداریم، با این دید عقب خواهیم ماند....... و هیچ کاری هم از پیش نمیبریم.



> همچنین باید عدم وجود قانون کپی رایت را علت اصلی عدم امنیت سرمایه گذاری، در نظر گرفت.


کپی رایت در حال حاضر به ضرر مردمه،اگر خواستی تو یک زمان مناسب و مکان مناسب بحث میکنیم.
خود کپی رایت مشکل ساز نیست، عدم همخوانی پول ما با دنیا مشکل سازه، تو آمریکا یک بچه 50 دلار میده بازی، و تو ایران مرد 40 ساله نداره بده! حالا بهتره وارد این مساله نشیم.



> ببینید کسی با چند تا کتاب و گذروندن یه دوره، به جایی نمیرسه. این افراد تنها کسانی هستند که میشه به عنوان نیروی انسانی متخصص در آینده ازشون بهره گرفت. این افراد باید آموزش های تئوری و عملی بیشتری رو ببینند و مهارتشون رو با انجام چندین پروژه بالا ببرند. بهر حال طرف انیماتور حرفه ای که دنیا نمیاد!!!


گفتم که، این دقیقاً حرف منم هست.



> بله، میشه... سرمایه گذاری فقط برای اینه که نیروی انسانی ما با خیال راحت و آسوده بدون هیچ دغدغه فکری در اختیار ما باشند تا ازشون بهترین بهره برداری بشه و راندمان کاری بالاتری ارایه بدهند. ضمن اینکه آموزش این نیرو (با توجه به تازگی این عرصه در ایران و عدم وجود نیروی حرفه ای کار کرده و با تجربه) و ... هم هزینه هایی در پی خواهد داشت


این رو تا حدودی مخالفم، در حال حاضر در جایگاهی نیستیم که بشه روی ما سرمایه گذاری کلان کرد، احتمال شکست زیاده، یک جهش بزرگ مطمئناً کمر شکن خواهد بود.



> قبلا هم توضیح دادم که بالا رفتن تعداد نفرات به افزایش زمان کاری بر روی هر Texture می انجامه و انیماتور زمان بیشتری رو برای ساخت Texture واقعی تر و بهتر صرف می کنه


این موضوع رو توی بازی های بزرگ میشه بسط داد، ولی توی بازی هایی که 10 نفره میشه ساخت و ما
ده نفر رو هم داریم چرا کیفیت پایینه؟؟ نیروی کار کافی داریم، نیازی هم به سرمایه کلان نیست، پس چرا
بازده پایینه؟؟ مطمئناً مربوط به سطح مهارت خواهد بود.



> فقط این نکته رو اضافه کنم که نمیدونم چرا شما خلق شخصیت رو به انیماتور نسبت میدید؟!


این یک عادت هستش که من دارم،( متاسفانه) کلاً به کسی که با انیمیشن سازی سر کار داره میگم
انیماتور، همونطور بیشتر موارد به IDE میگم کامپایلر.
-----------
موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

> وقتی ما هنوز فرهنگ تیمی کار کردن رو نداریم، سرمایه کار ساز نیست، وقتی ما  دنبال نرم افزار های آماده
> و مفت باشیم به هیچ جا نمیرسیم، تا وقتی به همه چیز نوک بزنیم متخصص  نمیشیم، تا وقتی دنبال توجیه
> کردن ضعف ها بگردیم عقب میمونیم،و.............


دنبال نرم افزارهای مفت !!! :متعجب: 
هیچ یچز مفت نیست اون آنریل هم که می بینید میگه رایگان برای اینکه یه بازی بسازی دقیقا یادم نیست
ولی مقدار هنگفتی از درصد ساخت بازی پول میگیره ، پس هیچ چیز مفت نیست.........

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> دنبال نرم افزارهای مفت !!!
> هیچ یچز مفت نیست اون آنریل هم که می بینید میگه رایگان برای اینکه یه بازی بسازی دقیقا یادم نیست
> ولی مقدار هنگفتی از درصد ساخت بازی پول میگیره ، پس هیچ چیز مفت نیست.........


سلام، میدونم، ولی مگه لایسنس رو بهشون میدیدم؟!! پسر حرفا میزنی ها!

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام، میدونم، ولی مگه لایسنس رو بهشون میدیدم؟!! پسر حرفا میزنی ها!


بله ، میدیم.
من تو دنیای بازی خوندم که کی بود فکر کنم آقای ژیان میگفت فلان درصد باید به انجین سازها بدیم به خاطر همین خودمون انجین میسازیم.....

----------


## LORD AELX

*مرتضی پیروزی* عزیز واقعا از مصاحبت با شما لذت بردم، خواهش می کنم باز هم تو بحث های مختلف وارد بشید و با هم تبادل نظر کنیم. تمام حرف هاتون رو هم قبول دارم. ولی به هر حال ما باید از یه جا شروع کنیم تا اوج بگیریم.   :چشمک:  راجع به سطح مالی ایران هم بگم که بله، متاسفانه اینجا مهندس نرم افزار کلی کار می کنه ولی درآمد زیادی نداره در حالی که مثلا خود من توی آمریکا، هر دو هفته یکبار حدود 5000 دلار حقوق می گیرم که با کسر مالیات و بیمه و ... حدود 3000 تای اون برام میمونه که چون مجرد هم هستم، کلی اضافه میارم. اینو در نظر داشته باشید که علت پیشرفت آمریکا و جهان اولی بودنش هم بیشتر به این خاطره که چیز تکراری نمیسازه و تمام کمپانی ها از کارمندان شون میخوان تا نوآوری کنند و طرح حای جدید ارایه بدن.  :لبخند: 




> سلام
> من بعد از دیدن بحث های شما و بحثهایی که مسئولین بازی سازی در مجله دنیای بازی کرده بودند ، به این نتیجه رسیدم که ما کلا دو مشکل غیر قابل انکار و اساسی داریم:
> 1.کمبود نیروی با تجربه
> 2.کمبود بودجه
> اولیش رو نمیشه حل کرد به جز اینکه خود ایرانی ها بخوان.
> دومیش کار ما نیست و مشکل به دست مسئولین حل میشه.
> پس نتیجه میگیریم به جای این بحث ها برید و حداقل اولیش رو حل کنید..........


کمبود نیروی با تجربه رو باید با جمع کردن علاقه مندان و ارایه آموزش های اولیه و سپس آموزش های سطح بالا و در نهایت کار عملی و ... بر طرف کرد. طرفدار میخوایم و زمان....




> دنبال نرم افزارهای مفت !!!
> هیچ یچز مفت نیست اون آنریل هم که می بینید میگه رایگان برای اینکه یه بازی بسازی دقیقا یادم نیست
> ولی مقدار هنگفتی از درصد ساخت بازی پول میگیره ، پس هیچ چیز مفت نیست.........


Unreal مجانی هست ولی برای اینکه بازی رو به اسم خودتون منتشر کنید، باید لایسنس بخرید وگرنه....  :لبخند:

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> بله ، میدیم.
> من تو دنیای بازی خوندم که کی بود فکر کنم آقای ژیان میگفت فلان درصد باید به انجین سازها بدیم به خاطر همین خودمون انجین میسازیم.....


میدیم؟؟
چون لایسنس گرونه خودمون انجین میسازیم ؟؟ و حتماً در حد و قواره Unreal !!!
پس کجان این انجین های داخلی؟؟ Maya و 3D Max و Visual Studio و.... چکار میکنن؟؟
اونا لایسنس ندارن؟؟ و شاید هم خودمون میسازیم!( باور کن همشون ویندوز کرک شده و نرم افزار 2500 تومنی دارن،
حالا میان دم از لایسنس میزنن؟؟)
دوست من اینقدر تعصب نداشته باش، واقعیت رو ببین، من فرد مورد نظر شما رو مد نظر
قرار نمیدم، ولی این زبون استخوان نداره! هر طرف که بخوای میچرخه، کنتر هم نداره که بخواد
پول بندازه.
این افراد متخصص کجا هستند؟؟ اون آقا اگر کار درسته،به جای نوشتن مطالب بزن و در رو،
بیاد یک سمینار بده، و ببینیم چند مرده حلاجه. افرادی که سیستم عامل و انجین و کامپایلر
و....... نوشتن زیادن!! ولی فقط مطلب مینویسن و خودشون این طرفا پیداشون نمیشه!
چرا؟؟ همه میدونیم.
اگر بنویسن که چه بهتر، ما از خدامونه، ولی آخه چرا پیداشون نمیشه؟؟
آقایون انجین نویس بیان انجین رو نشون بدن تا مه هم بشناسیم انجین های ملی رو!
------
آخه دوست من اگر واقعاً همه انجین مینوشتن، اونوقت نتیجه میگرفتیم که سرمایه هست!!
پس اگر سرمایه هست چرا کار خوب نیست؟؟ اگر کار خوب نیست پس در نتیجه یا نیرو کمه
یا سرمایه، ولی ما انجین رو نوشتیم، پس هم سرمایه هست هم نیرو، پس لنگیدن
کار کجاست؟؟ میبینی؟؟ تناقص در حرف و عمل داریم!!
-------------------
نکته آخر رو بهت بگم، حرف های این و اون رو زیاد جدی نگیر( منظورم فرد مورد نظر شما نیست، کلی میگم)، به جای این خودت برو دنبالش و مقایسه کن، به جای نوشتن مطالب
روزنامه ها و مجلات، از تجربیات خودت بگو
-----
موفق باشی

----------


## REZAsys

> میدیم؟؟
> چون لایسنس گرونه خودمون انجین میسازیم ؟؟ و حتماً در حد و قواره Unreal !!!
> پس کجان این انجین های داخلی؟؟ Maya و 3D Max و Visual Studio و.... چکار میکنن؟؟
> اونا لایسنس ندارن؟؟ و شاید هم خودمون میسازیم!( باور کن همشون ویندوز کرک شده و نرم افزار 2500 تومنی دارن،
> حالا میان دم از لایسنس میزنن؟؟)
> دوست من اینقدر تعصب نداشته باش، واقعیت رو ببین، من فرد مورد نظر شما رو مد نظر
> قرار نمیدم، ولی این زبون استخوان نداره! هر طرف که بخوای میچرخه، کنتر هم نداره که بخواد
> پول بندازه.
> این افراد متخصص کجا هستند؟؟ اون آقا اگر کار درسته،به جای نوشتن مطالب بزن و در رو،
> ...


به نظر شما گرشاسپ با چه انجینی ساخته شده؟؟ انجین خود شرکت.....
و
شرکت های:
ویژه پردازپارس ،
شرکت سامانه ی پیش رفته ی توچال ،
شرکت سپید طراحان پارسیان ( اسم موتور:Pars 3d)
و خیلی از شرکتها خودشون موتور رو ساختن ، فکر میکنم بهتره شما تحقیق بیشتری کنید.
با تشکر.........

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام REZAsys عزیز، کلی مطلب نوشته بودم، کانکشن قطع شد همه نوشته ها فاتحش
خونده شد، دوباره مینویسم پست میکنم( تا یکی دو ساعت دیگه).

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> به نظر شما گرشاسپ با چه انجینی ساخته شده؟؟ انجین خود شرکت.....
> و
> شرکت های:
> ویژه پردازپارس ،
> شرکت سامانه ی پیش رفته ی توچال ،
> شرکت سپید طراحان پارسیان ( اسم موتور:Pars 3d)
> و خیلی از شرکتها خودشون موتور رو ساختن ، فکر میکنم بهتره شما تحقیق بیشتری کنید.
> با تشکر.........


ببین دوست من
جسارت نشه، ولی اینقدر جو گیر شدی و تعصب داری و تحت تاثیر دیگران قرار گرفتی که
نمیشه قانعت کرد! :لبخند: 
ملاک تو چه منابعی هست؟؟ سایت طراحان پارسی؟؟ p30 ؟؟ من به شخصه سالی یکبار
هم به این سایت ها سر نمیزنم، مطالب غیر فنی تو این سایت ها داره غوغا میکنه!
این شرکت ها که شما فرمودی خودم قبلاً به گوشم خورده بود، ولی هرچی گشتم نتونستم
ببینم این موتورهاشون چیه؟؟ مشخصات فنی اونا چی هست، چند نفر کار کردند و.....
اصلاً معلوم نشد موتوری در کار هست یا نه!! صرفاً چند جا دیده بودم نوشتن این و داره و اون رو داره و......
چقدر این موتور داخلیه، چقدر کپی شده( این برام خیلی مهمه).
در مورد لایسنس، فکر میکنم هزینه 25 درصد به عنوان لایسنس پرداخت کردن به UDK ارزون تر از ساخت انجین در میاد!!( با توجه به شرایط مالی ایران)
مگه نمیگید به خاطر لایسنس، خودمون موتور میسازیم؟؟ پس لایسنس مایا و ویژوال و 
تری دی چی میشه؟؟ ( این رو جواب ندادی). به خاطر همین میگم هیچ ربطی به لایسنس و
این حرفا نداره، موضوع چیز دیگس!!
شما میگی ما مهارتمون فوق العادست؟؟ من خودم چند وقت پیش یک بازی ایرانی و بعد از
5 دقیقه بازی کردن به کلی از روی سیستم حذف کردم!! و در عوض Call Of Duty رو برای
ششمین بار بازی کردم. این جاست که باید گفت : " قسم حضرت عباس رو باور کنم یا دم خروس رو؟ "!!
آخه پسر خوب اگر یک شرکتی خودش کاملاً انجین رو بسازه و لایسنس هم پرداخت کنه و همه کارها هم توسط خودشون انجام بشه میاد بازی رو میده دونه ای 4000 تومن؟؟ اصلاً با عقل جور درمیاد؟؟ تو ایران خیلی از شرکت ها به کمپانی های سازنده لایسنس نمیدن ( حتی اگر نرم افزارشون گرون باشه، اونوقت بازی ساز های ما لایسنس میدن؟!!). مگر اینکه ناشر بین المللی باشه.
شما که میگی حرفه ای زیاده و همچنین اهل تحقیق هستی، بگو ما هم باهاشون آشنا بشیم!! حتماً به کاربران طراحان پارسی میگی حرفه ای!!
یا احتمالاً به سازنده بازی سرزمین رویا میگی حرفه ای!!
----------
شما میگی شرکت های ایرانی انجین کاملاً داخلی توسعه دادند؟؟ خوب میشه مشخصات اون انجین رو به من بدی؟؟ خدایی تا حالا رنگ اون انجین ها رو هم دیدی؟؟ مطمئنی کاملاً
داخلی هست؟؟
------------
شما با کسانی سر و کار داری که با 3D Game Studio کار میکنن، با عرض معذرت باید بگم،
اصلاً من اونا رو به عنوان بازی ساز قبول ندارم.
--------
پس مطمئناً ملاک من و شما در حرفه ای بودن و مهارت افراد با هم متفاوت هست.
--------------
نکته آخر: کسی منکر این که میتونیم انجین بسازیم و ساختیم نیست، ولی هنوز راه سختو طولانی ای در پیش داریم، و هنوز گردن کلفتی در بازی سازی نداریم، و خیلی از کارهامون
الگو برداری هست. و همچنان بر کمبود نیروی متخصص در این زمینه تاکید میکنم.
------
موفق باشی

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> جهت اطلاع بگم که گرشاسپ با انجین OGRE ساخته شده که چون Open Source هست ، سازندگان گرشاسپ فقط تغییرش دادن.
> 
> و نظرم در مورد این تاپیک اینه که بازم مثل همیشه فقط توش یه سری بحث و دعوا میشه که فکر نکنم این طوری به جای برسیم.
> بهتر جای بحث و دعوا ، فقط به فکر راه چاره بود.


 سلام
ببین دوست من؛
نمیدونم چرا هر وقت تو این بخش میایم یک بحث درست و حسابی کنیم، یکی بدون دقت در
پست ها و فهمیدن منظور نویسنده، میاد از بین 50 خط نوشته فقط نیم جمله رو میکشه
بیرون و جر و بحث راه میندازه؛
نمیدونم دلیلش هم چیه؟ نمیدونم چرا بعضی دوستان به جای بحث مرتبط دنبال حملات
گسترده به پست های دیگران هستند! :لبخند گشاده!: 
------
خدایی هر وقت تو این بخش مطلب نوشتم، از کرده خودم پشیمون شدم.

----------


## REZAsys

> ببین دوست من
> جسارت نشه، ولی اینقدر جو گیر شدی و تعصب داری و تحت تاثیر دیگران قرار گرفتی که
> نمیشه قانعت کرد!
> ملاک تو چه منابعی هست؟؟ سایت طراحان پارسی؟؟ p30 ؟؟ من به شخصه سالی یکبار
> هم به این سایت ها سر نمیزنم، مطالب غیر فنی تو این سایت ها داره غوغا میکنه!
> این شرکت ها که شما فرمودی خودم قبلاً به گوشم خورده بود، ولی هرچی گشتم نتونستم
> ببینم این موتورهاشون چیه؟؟ مشخصات فنی اونا چی هست، چند نفر کار کردند و.....
> اصلاً معلوم نشد موتوری در کار هست یا نه!! صرفاً چند جا دیده بودم نوشتن این و داره و اون رو داره و......
> چقدر این موتور داخلیه، چقدر کپی شده( این برام خیلی مهمه).
> ...


خوب همینه دیگه من حتما منبع مشخصی دارم که میگم ، منبع من خود شرکتها و بنیاد و حرفهای اونهاست نهP30world و طراحان پارسی !
من در مورد لایسنس مایا یا..... چیزی نمیدونم ولی میدونم که برای موتورها لازمه.
مطمئن باشید من اطلاعات رو از بنیاد و خود شرکتها میدم و اشتباه نیستن.
اما در مورد بازی گرشاسپ باید بگم:



> كي ميگه باز ندونسته اومدي حرف زدي گرشاسب براش موتور  نوشتن براي رندرشم از ogre استفاده كردند


این جوابی هست که من از همین سوال که موتور گرشاسپ ogre هست ، من از یک بازی ساز حرفه ای شنیدم...........

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> خوب همینه دیگه من حتما منبع مشخصی دارم که میگم ، منبع من خود شرکتها و بنیاد و حرفهای اونهاست نهP30world و طراحان پارسی !
> من در مورد لایسنس مایا یا..... چیزی نمیدونم ولی میدونم که برای موتورها لازمه.
> مطمئن باشید من اطلاعات رو از بنیاد و خود شرکتها میدم و اشتباه نیستن.
> اما در مورد بازی گرشاسپ باید بگم:
> 
> این جوابی هست که من از همین سوال که موتور گرشاسپ ogre هست ، من از یک بازی ساز حرفه ای شنیدم...........


سلام 
میتونی از این بازی ساز حرفه ای بخوای بیاد اینجا و با دیدگاهش آشنا بشیم؟؟
همچنین خوب مگه حرفه ای نیست؟؟ میشه چند تا از نمونه کارهاش رو به من نشون بدی تا
بیشتر باهاش آشنا بشم؟؟
در مورد موتور بازیش هم باید بگم که این مطلبی هست که توی ویکی پدیا نوشته:



> Fanafzar used mainly free software tools to develop Garshasp.[1]. These include the OGRE engine


حالا من حرف ویکی رو باور کنم یا اون بازی ساز حرفه ای رو؟؟
فرضاً ایشون درست بگن، شما که تا چند پست قبل می گفتید ما خودمون موتور مینویسیم.!!!
بحث من و شما از اینجا شروع شد که شما عبارت " موتور مفت" رو نقل قول و با اون مخالفت کردید!! ولی
الآن " موتور مفت" بهتون ثابت شد؟؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

من خودم با تیم گرشاسپ صحبت کردم که طبق چیزی که اونها گفتن:
1. موتور: OGRE ( چون این موتور به جزء رندر کار دیگه ای نمیکنه نهایتا میشه گفت تنها گرافیک بر اساس اون هست.

2. صوت: OpenAL و اگه اشتباه نکنم باید از oggvorbis هم استفاده کرده باشن.
3. فزیک رو هم با nvidia phsix کار کردن 
4. هوش مصنوعی هم که کار خودشونه
5. فقط از یه sdk پولی برای سیستم های ذره ایشون استفاده کردن.
6. و از یکسری از کتابخونه های دیگه مثل boost هم استفاده کردن

یکی از بهترین قسمتهای پروژه اونها (به نظر من) نوشتن یه ادیتور خوب برای بازشون بوده که ادیتور هم با wxwidgets و C++‎ نوشته شده و انصافا ادیتور رو خوب کار کردن. 

اما از نظر بحث نوشتن موتور باید بگم که بسته به تیم سازنده بازی و استعدادشون داره مثلا تیم سورنا پردازش موتورشون رو هم خودشون کار کردن (KGE) و انصافا هم خوب پیاده سازی کردن. به نظر من اونها با اینکه هزینه و زمان زیادی رو صرف موتورشون کردن اما نتیجه خیلی خوبی رو گرفتن و تونستن مانور بیشتری رو بدن که اگر میخواستن از موتور آماده استفاده کنن (مثل OGRE) به مشکلات زیادی بر میخوردن که بازم به نظر من برای حل اونها باید سورس کل موتور رو (بازم مثل OGRE) بررسی می کردن. 

کلا باید بگم اگر سورنا پردازش بتونه مدلینگ قوی در کنار یه هوش مصنوعی خوب داشته باشه کار بهتری رو نسبت به نرم افزار شریف میده بیرون و از نظر گرافیکی انجین و ادیتور بازی تو مرحله خوبی هستن اونها یه GUI قوی، یه ترین قوی دارن که واقعا در سطح بازیهای روز دنیا هستش.(یا حداقل نزدیک به اونهاست)

------
مشکل:
مشکل از محدودیت به وجود میاد و محدودیت ابعاد مختلفی داره، مشکلهای بازیسازهای ایرانی اکثر از بنیاد ملی بازیهای رایانه ای (به خاطر ایجاد محدودیت های زیاد) و از نظر مالی هستش و اگر از نظر مالی به خوبی تامین بشن...

بنیاد داستان رو بررسی میکنه و به هر داستانی اجازه بیرون امدن نمیده (یا حداقل از اون حمایت نمی کنه) و از طرف دیگه از داستانهای مورد حمایتش پشتیبانی مال میکنه که حداقل باعث میشه یه مقدار مشکلات مالی حل بشن. البته بنیاد تماما اشتباه نیستش و کارهای مثبت زیادی رو داره (مثل ایجاد رده گذاری سنی که واجب بودش) ولی در کل بعضی از سیاستهای اون تبدیل به معضلات بزرگی شدن.

----------


## LORD AELX

دوستان قرار نشد دیگه دعوا راه بندازن.....  :متفکر:  من این تاپیک رو برای یه نتیجه گیری مطلوب ایجاد کردم نه جنگ و دعوا!!!! اصلا چیزایی که گفتید چه ربطی به موضوع تاپیک داشت؟؟؟؟ حتما میخواید در این تاپیک رو هم گل بگیرند؟؟!!!  :لبخند: 

ببینید منم موافقم که بنیاد ساخت بازی زیاده روی می ککنه، پس ما میتونیم کلا بیخیال اونا بشیم!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  نه، جدی میگم، ما میخوایم پیشرفت کنیم، به هیچ کس هم مربوط نیست که ما چی یخوایم و هیچ کس نمیتونه مانع این کار بشه.... هیچ کس حق نداره ایده و اندیشه ما رو عوض کنه.... حتی اگه به اسم ایران نساختیم و یا از طریق یه شرکت خارجی بازی رو دادیم بیرون، بازم مهم نیست، چون ما کارمون رو انجام دادیم و اگه قبول دارید که "کشور" همون "ما" هستیم پس نباید با چنین قضیه ای مشکل داشته باشید. من نمیخوام بحث رو سیاسی کنم ولی به خدا اسلام و حقوق بشر و ... رو من به عینه تو آمریکا می بینم، چیزی که هیچ وقت تو ایران ندیدم و نخاهم دید. تو آمریکا اول شخص شکا میگیره بعد جامعه در حالیکه اینجا برعکسه و جامعه بر شخص و فردیت ارجعیت داره.... بگذریم.... ما شروع می کنیم و ادامه خواهیم داد  :شیطان:   :لبخند:   :تشویق: 

ما با کمک هم میتونیم علاوه بر اینکه این علم رو تو ایران گسترش بدیم، حاکمیت اونو هم در دست بگیریم و به کس دیگه ای که هیچی از این چیزا نمیفهمه اجازه دخالت نمیدیم. شاید برنامه نویس جای اینکه من بیام و مبانی بازی سازی و ... و گرافیک و ... و برنامه نویسی و AI بازی رو یاد بدم، جای مناسبی نباشه، ولی برای شروع بد نیست.....  :لبخند: 

بحث رو هدفمند پیش ببرید لطفا ، متشکر  :قلب:

----------


## mahdi68

یکی از دلایلی که صنعت بازی سازی در غرب خیلی پیشرفته تر از ما هست اینکه اونا تجربشون بیشتر از ما هست و مشکلاتی که ما الان با اون مواجحیم  اونا خیلی وقت پیش حل کردن

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام 
> میتونی از این بازی ساز حرفه ای بخوای بیاد اینجا و با دیدگاهش آشنا بشیم؟؟
> همچنین خوب مگه حرفه ای نیست؟؟ میشه چند تا از نمونه کارهاش رو به من نشون بدی تا
> بیشتر باهاش آشنا بشم؟؟
> در مورد موتور بازیش هم باید بگم که این مطلبی هست که توی ویکی پدیا نوشته:
> 
> حالا من حرف ویکی رو باور کنم یا اون بازی ساز حرفه ای رو؟؟
> فرضاً ایشون درست بگن، شما که تا چند پست قبل می گفتید ما خودمون موتور مینویسیم.!!!
> بحث من و شما از اینجا شروع شد که شما عبارت " موتور مفت" رو نقل قول و با اون مخالفت کردید!! ولی
> الآن " موتور مفت" بهتون ثابت شد؟؟


خیر.
من گفتم از این بازی ساز این حرفو شنیدم شاید شما باور کنید چون اگر میگفتم از خود برنامه نویس گرشاسپ شنیدم باور نمیکردید.
این بازی سازی که گفتم اینقدر وقت نداره این جاها بحث کنه.

----------


## REZAsys

دوستان اگر تا به حال از سایت بنیاد دیدن نکردن میتونند هم سوابق و هم کارهای شرکتهای مختلف رو ببینن.
http://www.ircg.ir/index.php?sn=home

----------


## flamingo

Rezasys چرا با همه دعوا میکنی؟؟
هر وقت من تو اینجا دیدم در حال دعوا کردن با دیگران بودی :لبخند گشاده!: 
به خدا با دعوا به جایی نمیرسی!
بقیه که نمیگن ما دست و پا چلفتی هستیم! میگن هنوز اول راه هستیم. این دیگه دعوا نداره که.....
این جوری فقط واسه خودت دشمن میتراشی. به جای اینکه ازتجربیات بقیه استفاده کنی هی باهاشون
میجنگی.
من دوست دارم :قلب:  به خاطر همین میگم یکم با بقیه مهربون باش

----------


## LORD AELX

> یکی از دلایلی که صنعت بازی سازی در غرب خیلی پیشرفته تر از ما هست اینکه اونا تجربشون بیشتر از ما هست و مشکلاتی که ما الان با اون مواجحیم  اونا خیلی وقت پیش حل کردن


الآن ما نباید انتظار داشته باشیم HEAVY RAIN بسازیم، یواش یواش باید پیش بریم..... تجربه رو تا حدودی میشه از مطالعه و گفتگو با بازی سازهای دیگه حل کرد. فقط تنها مشکل اینه که باید شروع کنیم..... خیلی جدی تر و پرکارتر از همیشه...

----------


## REZAsys

> Rezasys چرا با همه دعوا میکنی؟؟
> هر وقت من تو اینجا دیدم در حال دعوا کردن با دیگران بودی
> به خدا با دعوا به جایی نمیرسی!
> بقیه که نمیگن ما دست و پا چلفتی هستیم! میگن هنوز اول راه هستیم. این دیگه دعوا نداره که.....
> این جوری فقط واسه خودت دشمن میتراشی. به جای اینکه ازتجربیات بقیه استفاده کنی هی باهاشون
> میجنگی.
> من دوست دارم به خاطر همین میگم یکم با بقیه مهربون باش


راست میگید. 
من فقط میخواستم اطلاعات غلط نداشته باشید همین.( اوه الان دوباره شروع میشه :لبخند گشاده!: )
اگر بی احترامی کردم ، ببخشید........ :لبخند گشاده!:  :خجالت:

----------


## mahdi68

مقایسه ما بین صنعت بازی سازی خودمون و غرب باید به این صورت باشه که ببینیم اونا وقتی وارد این عرصه شدن و شرایط ما داشتن وضعیتشون چه جوری بود 
به نظر من اگه سرمایه گذار باشه بیشتر مشکل ها حل میشه

----------


## سپول

جوابش خیلی راحته
- از ضعف علمی و بی تجربگی برنامه نویس های ایرونی (از جمله خود من)
- غرور الکی و بیش از حد ایرونی ها که فکر می کنند مغز متفکر جهان هستند ولی هیچی نیستند
- عدم توانایی کار تیمی، شما دو نفر کار درست تو یه رشته (مثل برنامه نویسی) رو پیدا نمی کنید که با هم تو یه کار کنار بیان
- عدم وجود برنامه نویس ها و گرافیست های متخصص به اندازه کافی
- عدم خلاقیت، یک نفر با فلش هم می شه بازی جذاب بسازه اگه ایده و خلاقیت داشته باشه.
- گشادی ایرونی ها و بی انگیزگی در کار و اینکه خیلی سریع می خوان به نتیجه برسن و پول رو بزنند به جیب و یا بشن مدیر و رئیس. در واقع بیشتر بازی سازها تو ایران ته دلشون به بازی باحال ساختن علاقه ندارند، به پول به جیب زدن یا صرفاً مطرح شدن علاقه دارند

خلاصه هر کی بیاد عقب موندگی ما چه توی گیم چه توی همه چیزهای دیگه، تقصیر پول و امکانات و فلانی و آمریکای ظالم و پول ندادن دولت و موارد دیگه هست فقط داره بهانه میاد. همش تقصیر خودمونه.
در مورد بنیاد هم که مطرح شد تقصیر اونه و پول نمیده و محدودیت می گذاره، اتفاقاً من با کار بیناد مثل همه سازمان های دولتی دیگه موافق نیستم، ولی نه به خاطر اینکه پول نمی ده، بلکه به خاطر دولتی شدن قضیه هست.

اشکال اینه که وای می سیم یکی بیاد به ما پول بده تا ما اول یک ماشین و خونه رو بخریم بعد اگه حالی داشتیم یک بازی کشکی سر هم کنیم بدیم به کارفرما تا دهنش بسته بشه.
اگه کم پول بده شاکی هستیم که چرا فلان سازمان کم پول می ده چرا محدودیت می گذاره ...
اگه زیاد پول بده و بازی مون هم آشغال در بیاد (که همینطور هم خواهد شد با توجه به تفکری که اون اول داشتیم) می گیم بابا امکانات و تجربه نبود، خارجی ها 25 ساله که بازی می سازند ما 5 ساله. در هر صورت یک جوری توجیح می کنیم قضیه رو.
خلاصه اینا همش بهونه بیشتر نیست، کسی با بنیاد یا جای دیگه مشکل داره ازش درخواست کمک مالی هم نکنه خودش یک راهی پیدا کنه، حداقل توانایی هاش رو بالا ببره تا تخصص ها زیاد بشه و بشه یک تیم درست حسابی تشکیل داد.
یک نگاهی به سایت gamedev.net بندازید ببینید چقدر تیم هست که خودشون بدون هیچ کمک مالی چه کارهای جالبی می کنند و حتی بازی های indie قابل قبول می سازند و یک سریشون هم حتی به بازی های موفق جهانی تبدیل می شن.

-----------
hmrEngine - http://www.hmrengine.com

----------


## LORD AELX

اصلا چه ربطی به پول داره؟؟!! کسی که علاقه داشته باشه و بقول معروف خوره باشه که دیگه به این چیزا فکر نمیکنه!! باشه، قبول خارجی ها دارن 25 سال بازی میسازن، اما آیا الآن همون گرافیست 25 سال پیش کار می کنه؟؟ فوقش اگه چنین آدمی هنوز توی این صنعت فعالیت داشته باشه، مشاوری چیزی شده.... نه گرافیست و انیماتور!!! مطمئنا هر ساله عده زیادی از جوانان اونا وارد این عرصه میشن و کار می کنن... مطمئنا هر روز تیم های جدیدی شکل میگیرن در حالیکه تجربه قبلی نداشتن!!! ولی به کارشون وارد هستند و اونو به درستی انجام میدن.

----------


## REZAsys

کاملا درسته چه کار کنیم مشکلات حل شود؟
این نظرسنجی باید می بود......

----------


## mahdi68

> اصلا چه ربطی به پول داره؟؟!! کسی که علاقه داشته باشه و بقول معروف خوره  باشه که دیگه به این چیزا فکر نمیکنه!! باشه، قبول خارجی ها دارن 25 سال  بازی میسازن، اما آیا الآن همون گرافیست 25 سال پیش کار می کنه؟؟ فوقش اگه  چنین آدمی هنوز توی این صنعت فعالیت داشته باشه، مشاوری چیزی شده.... نه  گرافیست و انیماتور!!! مطمئنا هر ساله عده زیادی از جوانان اونا وارد این  عرصه میشن و کار می کنن... مطمئنا هر روز تیم های جدیدی شکل میگیرن در  حالیکه تجربه قبلی نداشتن!!! ولی به کارشون وارد هستند و اونو به درستی  انجام میدن.


من علاقه دارم ولی شب وقتی بر میگردم خونه زن بچه ازم نون میخوان نه علاقه !!! وقتی تجربه میگیم منظور تجربه شرکت ,  سازمان , صنعت !!! اون گرافیست 25 سال پیش به اینی که تازه شروع میکنه آموزش میده و تجربیاتش منتقل میکنه فکر نکنم هیچ کدوم از این گروه ها از صفر شروع کنن اول ماریو بنویسن و .... چون اگه اینطور بود صنعت پیشرفت نمیکرد 



> الان که جواب این نظر سنجی رو بدست آوردیم ، حالا باید چی کار کرد ؟


به نظر من اگه ما یه شیوه کسب و کار پیدا کنیم که تو ایران جواب بده بیشتر مشکلات حل میشه , من نوعی وقتی یه بازی ساختم باید بتونم اون سرمایه اولیه که گذاشتم + سود بدست بیارم تا بتونم زندگی کنم و این کار که علاقه زیادی دارم ادامه بدم .اگه ما بتونیم این بخش از چرخه گیم سازی حل کنیم که بازی ساختیم و حالا میخوایم اونو ارائه بدیم کسی نیاد از ما دزدی کنه و کپی غیر قانونی اونو بخره و دسترنجمون به خودمون بدن بقیه مشکلات حل میشه

----------


## seyedof

> اینها چیزایی هستند که افرادی مثل شما با گفتن شون به جای اینکه به بازی سازها روحیه بدید هم روحیه رو از اونا میگیرید و هم.......
> بله شما سرمایش رو بده مطمئن باش بازی سازها از سز و کلتون میریزن پایین  بهترین بازی رو هم میسازن........



سلام

صد در صد مخالفم. به عنوان کسی که شجره نامه بازی سازی ایران رو میدونم، عرض کنم که سرمایه و پول در بهترین حالت در رده دوم مشکلات بازی سازی قرار داره. بیشتر یک جور بهانه است برای ما ایرانی های تنبل.
اثباتش هم ساده است. تیم هایی داریم که بدون سرمایه کافی کارهای خوب انجام دادند و برعکس موارد زیادی بوده که پول خیلی زیاد بوده اما کار حتی متوسطی هم در نیومده. 
مشکل اصلی در بازی سازی ایران کمبود تخصص و بی سوادی ماست نه چیز دیگه.

ممنون علی

----------


## REZAsys

> سلام
> 
> صد در صد مخالفم. به عنوان کسی که شجره نامه بازی سازی ایران رو میدونم، عرض کنم که سرمایه و پول در بهترین حالت در رده دوم مشکلات بازی سازی قرار داره. بیشتر یک جور بهانه است برای ما ایرانی های تنبل.
> اثباتش هم ساده است. تیم هایی داریم که بدون سرمایه کافی کارهای خوب انجام دادند و برعکس موارد زیادی بوده که پول خیلی زیاد بوده اما کار حتی متوسطی هم در نیومده. 
> مشکل اصلی در بازی سازی ایران کمبود تخصص و بی سوادی ماست نه چیز دیگه.
> 
> ممنون علی


راستش شما هم درست میگید خوب مشکل اول بی سوادیه :متفکر:  ولی به نظر من با افراد باسواد و خوب کم نداریم فقط باید بهشون توجه بشه.

----------


## seyedof

> ------
> مشکل:
> مشکل از محدودیت به وجود میاد و محدودیت ابعاد مختلفی داره، مشکلهای بازیسازهای ایرانی اکثر از بنیاد ملی بازیهای رایانه ای (به خاطر ایجاد محدودیت های زیاد) و از نظر مالی هستش و اگر از نظر مالی به خوبی تامین بشن...
> 
> بنیاد داستان رو بررسی میکنه و به هر داستانی اجازه بیرون امدن نمیده (یا حداقل از اون حمایت نمی کنه) و از طرف دیگه از داستانهای مورد حمایتش پشتیبانی مال میکنه که حداقل باعث میشه یه مقدار مشکلات مالی حل بشن. البته بنیاد تماما اشتباه نیستش و کارهای مثبت زیادی رو داره (مثل ایجاد رده گذاری سنی که واجب بودش) ولی در کل بعضی از سیاستهای اون تبدیل به معضلات بزرگی شدن.



سلام

باز که شما شروع کردی. چرا بزرگترین مشکل بازی سازها بنیاده؟؟؟  مگه بنیاد التماس کرده یا به زور کسی رو مجبور کرده که بازی بسازه؟  نخیر فقط گفته من حمایت میکنم و تا جایی که میتونسته هم اینکار رو کرده. همون اول هم گفته که به دلیل محدودیتهای قانونی و سیاسی که در ایران داریم یکسری مسائل رو نمیتونه (نه اینکه نمیخواد) حمایت کنه.  بازی ساز هم دلش بخواد قبول میکنه و حمایت میگیره نخواد هم والسلام. 
نمیدونم این دشمنی شخص شما با بنیاد حتی بعد از اون مسئله ای که سر سمینار پیش اومد و بنیاد کاملا خارج از نوبت و عرف کار شما رو راه انداخت و بنده از اول تا آخرش سفارش شما رو کردم باز هم اینطوری عداوت دارید.

در مورد همون دوستان شما بنده بهشون توصیه کردم که بیان بنیاد طرح بیارن و حمایت هم شدن، داستان بازیشون در مورد کورش کبیر بود. از نظر سیاسی ساخته شدن چنین بازی و حمایت از اوون توسط بنیاد ملی بازیها که به نوعی زیر مجموعه ارشاد است فکر میکنید مشکل ساز نبود؟ کافی بود این بازی ساخته بشه تا فرداش کل بنیاد رو منحل کنن بره عزیز من. شما بیرون گود نشستی خیر نداری که....

با این وجود پیشنهاد شد و داستانشون رو عوض کردن و الان هم که دارن با موتور خودشون (آقای پیروزی این یکی از شرکتهایی است که موتور خودش رو داره) بازیشون رو میسازند. یا همون شرکت گرشاسپ رو هم بنیاد حمایت کرد. در مورد موتور بازیشون هم بگم که برای گرافیک از Ogre استفاده کردن که البته ناگفته نماند که یکی از پیچیده ترین قسمتهای یک موتور بازی همین قسمت رندرش است ضمن اینکه طراحی موتور بازی هم کم الکی نیست و مطمئنا طراحی Ogre روی طراحی موتور گرشاسپ هم بی تاثیر نبوده. با این وجود در حال حاضر بهترین کار ایرانی در زمینه بازی سازی کار همین بچه هاست اما نمیشه گفت موتورشون ایرانیه چون بر پایه یک موتور سورس باز ایجاد شده.

خلاصه اینکه مقصر این مسائل بنیاد نیست خود بازی سازهای بیسواد و تنبل ایران از جمله خودم هستند.

ممنون علی

----------


## LORD AELX

خیلی جالبه، تاپیک امکان منتقل کردن و کپی کردن و حتی پاک کردن رو داره ولی *قفل* نمیشه!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:   :متفکر:  دست مدیر محترم با این تنظیمات درد نکنه.....  :لبخند: 

آقایون، خانوما، دیگه کافیه..... من به نتیجه ای که میخواستم رسیدم و اون اینکه از صحبت با شما نمیشه نتیجه درست حسابی گرفت!!!  :لبخند:  بگذریم... نظراتتون تا حدی خوب و البته نا کارآمد بود، چون همینایی که گفتید رو با یه کلمه هم میشد تو نظر سنجی گفت، دیگه تحلیل فنی نمیخواستم که..... بیخیال.....

*دیگه لطفا کسی پست نده!*

----------


## LORD AELX

> یعنی چی *شما* ؟ یعنی مثلا خودتون رو با این حرف از بقیه جدا کردید  ؟
> یه جوری میگید که انگار خودتون این تاپیک رو با نظراتتون ترکوندید !


 :قهقهه:  نه دوست عزیز، من اگه چنین بحث هایی رو راه می اندازم، پشتش یه هدفی دارم و اگه هم خودم اظهار نظری می کنم فقط برای اینه که یه چیزی گفته باشم تا بقیه هم یواش یواش بیان تو بحث یا اینکه بحث منجمد نشه.... وگرنه من که چیز خاصی ننوشتم...  :چشمک: 

برای من نظرات دیگران مهم بود، نه چرندیات خودم، شرمنده دیگه...  :قلب:   :بوس:  نتیجه مورد نظرم رو هم از نظر سنجی گرفتم نه از پست ها.....  :لبخند: 

راستی، دستت هم درد نکنه از این که به عنوان اولین نفر دیگه پست ندادی!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pswin.pooya

> باز که شما شروع کردی. چرا بزرگترین مشکل بازی سازها بنیاده؟؟؟  مگه بنیاد  التماس کرده یا به زور کسی رو مجبور کرده که بازی بسازه؟  نخیر فقط گفته من  حمایت میکنم و تا جایی که میتونسته هم اینکار رو کرده. همون اول هم گفته  که به دلیل محدودیتهای قانونی و سیاسی که در ایران داریم یکسری مسائل رو  نمیتونه (نه اینکه نمیخواد) حمایت کنه.  بازی ساز هم دلش بخواد قبول میکنه و  حمایت میگیره نخواد هم والسلام. 
> نمیدونم این دشمنی شخص شما با بنیاد حتی بعد از اون مسئله ای که سر سمینار  پیش اومد و بنیاد کاملا خارج از نوبت و عرف کار شما رو راه انداخت و بنده  از اول تا آخرش سفارش شما رو کردم باز هم اینطوری عداوت دارید.


سلام آقای سیداف

خواهشا دیگه بسه من خسته شدم.  از پس که گفتم من با بنیاد دشمنی ندارم، خسته شدم. چشم دیگه از این به یعد بد بنیاد رو نمی گم. معذرت میخوام. 


*اما چرا بنیاد بزرگترین مشکله؟*

چند وقت پیش با یکسری از بچه های طراح و برنامه نویس جلسه داشتیم که یه بازی بسازیم چند تا مشکل توی جلسه اول مطرح شدن که به نظر کوچیک می اومدن اما کم کم برای ما بزرگتر شدن و حتی بعد از شروع به طراحی باعث ترس بچه های تیم از بایت به هدر رفتن سرمایه اونها بود. مشکلهای بزرگ تیم ما عبارت بودن از:
1. مجوز بنیاد و درگیر نشدن با اون به خاطر سناریو بازی بود.
2. نبودن یک سرور خوب داخل ایران و امکان لحظه ای تحریم کل ایران (اگر میخواستیم از سرور خارجی استفاده کنیم!)
3. فیلتر شدن سایت (میدونین که هیچ معیار خاصی برای ف ی ل ت ر ی ن گ وجود نداره. ) و حتی سایتهای خوبی مثل eca هم یه مدت فیلتر شدن.
4. نبودن نظام بانکی خوب و سریع (مثلا برای خارج، وارد کردن سرمایه، این چیزی که توی کل دنیا جا فتاده و تمام مشکلات با دو تا کلیک حل میشن. ) 
5. نبودن ثبات اقتصادی که باعث ریسک سرمایه گذاری می شد.
 و ...

*اینها رو میشه جزء دلایل عدم موفقیت بازسازهای ایرانی به شمار آورد.*

ما حمایت لازم نداشتیم، مشکل کدینگ و طراحی هم نداشتیم اما بزرگترین مشکل ما یه ورقه کاغذ به اسم مجوز بود.( بعد از رد شدن مجوزهای پخش بسیاری از بازیها که دلایل برخی از اونها تنها ترسناک بودن بود). بازی ما مشکل سیاسی و یا اسلامی و یا چیزهای دیگه نداشت اما به خاطر سناریو جنجال بر انگیزش ترس نگرفتن مجوز رو داشتیم. و نتیجه آخر این بودش که بدون اینکه ریسک کنیم مراحل ساخت رو متوقف کنیم. شاید باورتون نشه ولی حتی در مورد قرار دادن سرورها در کشورهای همسایه و خط کشیدن  دور کسب در آمد داخل کشور هم افتادیم.( حداقل کشورهایی مثل ترکیه، آذربایجان و یا عمارات این مشکلات رو نداشتن و ما بدون کوچیکترین موردی میتونستیم که سناریور رو اون شکلی که دلمون میخواست پیاده کنیم. اما اگه تحریم می شدیم دسترسی ما به سرورها قطع میشد.).

کلا بچه های تیم حاضر نبودن تا انتشار نهایی بازی سناریو رو دست بنیاد و یا جای دیگه بدن ( به خاطر لو رفتن اون) و از طرف دیگه گرفتن مجوز در انتهای ساخت تنها یه ریسک خالص بود. پس بهتره نسازیم.

----------


## seyedof

> سلام آقای سیداف
> 
> خواهشا دیگه بسه من خسته شدم.  از پس که گفتم من با بنیاد دشمنی ندارم، خسته شدم. چشم دیگه از این به یعد بد بنیاد رو نمی گم. معذرت میخوام. 
> 
> *اما چرا بنیاد بزرگترین مشکله؟*
> 
> . مجوز بنیاد و درگیر نشدن با اون به خاطر سناریو بازی بود.
> 2. نبودن یک سرور خوب داخل ایران و امکان لحظه ای تحریم کل ایران (اگر میخواستیم از سرور خارجی استفاده کنیم!)
> 3. فیلتر شدن سایت (میدونین که هیچ معیار خاصی برای ف ی ل ت ر ی ن گ وجود نداره. ) و حتی سایتهای خوبی مثل eca هم یه مدت فیلتر شدن.
> ...


سلام

دشمنی بعنی چی؟ باید یک چاقو بکنید تو شکم یک نفر که بشه دشمنی؟ بی دلیل و منطق ایراد گرفتن و همه مشکلات رو انداختن گردن کسی یا جایی که واقعا مقصر نیست یعنی دشمنی دیگه.

بنیاد تا الان با هیچ بازی داخلی درگیر نشده، هر کس هر چیزی میخواد بسازه. مجوز بنیاد نمیخواد. بازی ها برای اینکه توزیع بشن مجوز ارشاد نیاز دارن که اوون رو هم خودتون برین بازار بیشتر بازیها مجوز نگرفته توزیع میشن به دلیل ضعفی که در جمع آوری غیر مجازها داره ارشاد.
شما بازی بسازید کسی جلوی شما یا هیچ کس دیگه رو نخواهد گرفت مطمئن باشین.

محض اطلاع شما و سایر دوستان بازیهایی از جمله Travian سایتشون رو مخابرات بسته بود و به همت همین بنیاد و نامه و .... بود که مخابرات بازش کرد.

همه دلایلی که شما گفتید غیر از مجوز درسته. اما باز هم بزرگترین مشکل بازی سازی در ایران عدم وجود تخصص و تجربه کافیه و معمولا باقی دلایل یا از همین نشات گرفته یا یهانه است.

مشکلات مربوط به سرور قابل حله، نمونه اش بازی آسمان دز که آنلاین ایرانیه و اتفاقا همین بنیاد ملعون براشون سرور از خارج تامین کرد.  مشکلات مربوط به پول هم قابل حله از طرق قانونی یا غیر قانونی شما میتونید پول رو به ایران وارد کنید یا از ایران خارج کنید. مثلا تراوین توی ایران پولهایی که میریزین براش میره توی یک حساب در بانک پارسیان و از اونجا غیر مستقیم میره آلمان برای اوون شرکت سازندش.

متاسفانه ما ایرانیها تخصص داریم خودمون رو به دردسر بندازیم. مخصوصا موقعی که مشکلاتی داریم عمدا یک جوری همه شرایط رو میچینیم که بریم سمت یک مشکل که مال طرف مقابله تا نقطه ضعفهای خودمون رو بپوشونیم، بعدش که رفتیم اوون سمت و یقینا کار به مشکل خورد همه کاسه کوزه ها رو سر طرف مقابل بشکنیم و همه تقصیرها هم گردن اوون باشه، این وسط ایرادها و ضعفهای خودمون رو هم استتار میکنیم. 

عزیز من اینهمه موضوع هست برای بازی سازی مثلا همین تراوین یا خان وارز یا.... چه اصراریه که بریم دنبال یک موضوع مشکل دار که بعدا موقع توزیع مجوز ممکنه ندن بهش؟؟ ببخشید یک نفر میخواست بازی بسازه آنلاین که موضوعش مافیا بازی و اینجور چیزا بود خب معلومه که بهش مجوز نمیدن!!!    شاید 10000 موضوع بکر و غیر بکر برای بازی سازی باشه اما شما مستقیم  میرین سراغ اوون 10 تا ایده که مشکل داره؟ خب چه کاریه!  
خیلی موضوعات جذاب هست که میشه بازیش رو ساخت و مشکلی هم ایجاد نمیکنه، یکی از همون 9990 تا موضوع رو ایده بدین.
این کار شما مثل اینه که شما بدونین جاده چالوس استاندارد نیست بعد عمدا با 200 تا سرعت برین اوونجا که بیفتین توی دره بعدش بگین ببینید جاده استاندارد نیست و... من اصلا نمیرم شمال جاده چالوس استاندارد نیست و وزارت راه سازی هم همیشه مقصره!  خب شما که اینو میدونین نرین اونجا و از مسیرهای متعدد دیگه برید.
شما که همه اینها رو تقصیر بنیاد میدونین، میدونین که بنیاد حدود 2 ساله که اوومده، خب توی 20 سال قبلش مشکل چی بود ؟؟؟؟  چرا اوون موقع کسی کاری نمیکرد؟ چرا قبلش بازی نداشتیم؟ خواهشا یک لحظه فکر کنید و با درایت و دور اندیشی نظر بدین.
من نیودمدم اینجا از بنیاد طرفداری کنم. اما میخوام دلایل گمراه کننده برای ضعف صنعت بازی سازی مطرح نشه، بنیاد اگر هم تقصیری داشته باشه کمتر از 10 درصده. شما دنبال 90 درصد بقیه باشید که من فکر میکنم 60 70 درصدش تخصص و تجربه کم خود بازی سازهاست. 

پس با دلایل و شواهدی که گفتم بنیاد مقصر بازی سازی نیست. باور کنید در همه جای دنیا 5 نفره هم بازی میسازن و اتفاقا همون بازیهایی که تیمهای خارجی 5 نفره و دانشجویی و آماتوری و ایندی، بدون پول و حمایت و... میسازن از بازیهای تجاری ساخته شده توسط شرکتهای بازی سازی ایرانی بهتره، همین دلیل ساده نشون میده که مشکل جای دیگه است نه بنیاد و نه پول و نه مجوز و نه.... 

در مورد ترکیه و آذربایجان و.... هم مطمئن باشید اوونها اگه درپیت تر از ما نباشن بهتر هم نیستند. توی همین بازی سازی هم با وجود اینکه ما صفر هستیم در همین همسایگی صفر هم از اوونها بزرگتریم.

دوستی هم که گفتن IP ما رو بن کنند و... عزیز من موضوع تاپیک رو ببینید، بحث سر مشکلات بازی سازیه و فکر هم نکنم خارج از بحث باشیم. خودم یک موقع قبل اینکه شما تشریف بیارین مدیر همین انجمن بودم 2 3 سال.

ممنون علی

----------


## giootin_tiz

نبود امکانات اگه هم باشه میره خاج آخه اونجا حاضرن به خاطر بازی پول بدن ولی اینجا با 600 تومان بهترین بازی دنیا رو میخری

----------


## vcldeveloper

دوستان دقت داشته باشند که بحث تاپیک باید مرتبط با عنوان تاپیک باشه، نه لزوما باب میل ایجاد کننده تاپیک. تا زمانی که بحث جاری در تاپیک با عنوان تاپیک مرتبط هست، نیازی به قفل کردن تاپیک نیست. در حال حاضر هم بحثی که جریان داره در ارتباط با عنوان تاپیک؛ یعنی دلایل ضعف بازی سازی در ایران، هست.

----------


## ayyub492

سلام دوستان
همه شماد وستان درست می گویید و واقعا این مشکلات و ضعفها وجود دارد اما بنظر من مشکل اصلی نوپا بودن این صنعت در کشور ماست. فقدان تجربه کافی علت اصلی هست. البته با زحمت و تلاش و گذر زمان این مشکل حل خواهد شد. نا امید نباشد. همان کاری که الان چینی ها در بقیه صنایع دارن انجام می دهند.
ما نشان داده ایم که با تلاش و تجربه در همه زمینه ها توانسته ایم با کشورهای پیشرفته رقابت کنیم.
............................... مـــــــــــــــــــا می توانیم....................................

----------


## REZAsys

سلام دوست عزیز



> ............................... مـــــــــــــــــــا می  توانیم....................................


با گفتن ما میتوانیم ما میتوانیم به هیچ جا نخواهیم رسید....
پس باید گفت:
..........باید تلاش کرد تا.............مـــــــــــــــ  ـــا بتوانیم....................................  ...........

----------


## kochol

به نظرم علاقه خیلی مهمه و اینکه چند درصد وقتتو بزاری برای یادگیری بعد به نظرم ما تو ایران دیر بزرگ می شیم من تا حالا چند تا بازی ساز 12 ساله دیدم که با opengl یه بازی های باحالی ساخته بودند

----------


## mehdi21

من شخصا ضعف تولید کننده و اطلاعات کم اونو مهمترین مشکل می دونم و درجه دوم نداشتن عشق و علاقه مورد نیاز برای ساخت بازی در افرادی که به نحوی در تولید یک بازی نقش دارن  . و در درجه سوم مشکلات کپی رایت و قیمت های نا متعادل و مسائل مالی

----------


## aryasoft2872

من فک می کنم دلیلش اینه که همه می خوان اکشن و امثال کال او بسازن اگه یکخورده اشتها رو بیارن پایین مسئله ای نخواهد بود و بازی ها هم نسبتا خوب خواهد بود البته در سبک خودشون برای مثال همین little big planet که غوغایی کرده وقتی بازی می کنی می بینی polygon ها به وضوح مشخص اند ولی باز هم طرفدار داره چون گیم پلی لذت بخشی داره هر چند گرافیک فضایی نیست...

----------


## SeganX

کشورهای جهان سومی فرهنگ جهان سومی دارن. در فرهنگ جهان سومی هر کس یک مدار لامپ و باتری روی یک تیکه تخته درست می کنه تبدیل میشه به مهندس ادیسون محله.

مشکل خیلی از برنامه نویس های کشور ما مثل خود من هم علاوه بر موارد یاد شده اینه که تا دوخط کد میزنن فکر می کنن دیگه همه چیز بلدن و دنیا رو فتح کردن و همه باید تحویلشون بگیرن.خیلی از ما هنوز برنامه نویسی بلد نیستیم صحبت از طراحی موتور می کنیم. بعد هم که بمون ایراد می گیرن که چرا موتورت پیزوریه و این همه باگ داره، بهونه می گیرم که آی میز نبود، کامپیوتر نبود، منشی نبود، امکانات نبود...

در حالی که در ایران امکانات بازی سازی خیلی بیشتر از خیلی کشور هاست. خیلی از شرکت های بازی سازی در جهان پول خریدن نرم افزارهایی مثل photoshop, 3dsmax, maya, ... رو ندارن و از نرم افزارهای اپن سورس استفاده می کنن و یا اینکه خودشون ابزارهاشون رو میسازن. قبول دارم که بازی سازی در ایران هنوز حرفه ای نشده و ممکن به عنوان یک شغل و منبع درآمد نتونیم بهش نگاه کنیم. ( که البته در خیلی کشورها نیز همین وضع هست ) اما کسی باید این بهونه رو بگیره که تاحالا دوتا بازی درست و حسابی ساخته باشه و هنوز بیپول مونده باشه.

در رابطه با بنیاد تا اونجا که من اطلاع دارم بنیاد یک مرکز تازه تاسیس و نوپا هستش که سعی داره تا در این کشور جهان سومی این حرفه رو به صورت صنعت دربیاره و در این رابطه تلاشهای زیادی هم میکنه و اگر محدودیتی هست نه از جانب بنیاد که از جانب سیستم اداری کشور هستش. همونطور که اگه دختری بدون حجاب بره بیرون خلاف کرده و دستگیر میشه، اگه بنیاد هم بدون مرز بازی بده بیرون خلاف کرده و دستگیر میشه. اگر کسی هم در این رابطه با بنیاد مشکل داره اصلا مجبور نیست که بره سراغش.

در کل می خوام بگم که بهتر هممون کمی "هم بکشیم" و با  مطالعه و تحقیق و کمک از پیشکسوتان این عرصه، بدون شتابزدگی سطح علمی  خودمون رو بالا ببریم. چون واقعا هیچی بلد نیستیم.

----------

